
America closes the last loophole in its hounding of Huawei - known
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/08/18/america-closes-the-last-loophole-in-its-hounding-of-huawei
======
known
[https://archive.vn/WldqZ](https://archive.vn/WldqZ)

